# XFade script and Legato script



## Firstfewbars (May 6, 2013)

I´m currently exploring the "script world" in Kontakt 4 and I have a question.
I´m experimenting with the SIPS-Legato V 2.05 and wonder if there´s a crossfade script that works together with the SIPS-Legato?
The NLXFade V0.6 K22 script does not work with the legato script or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Big Bob (May 8, 2013)

Some time ago (back in the K2/K3 days) Nils and I considered modifying both SIPS and the XFade scripts to work together. Some work was done on this but it was never completed.

As is, the two scripts will exhibit certain problems when cascaded (as will almost any pair of scripts that control the same kind of parameters and which are not designed specifically to work together).

Meanwhile certain changes (made by NI when K4 was released) render much of the SIPS 2 articulation script inoperable insofar as setting up various configurations. And, once I started working on WIPS, I discontinued all further enhancements to SIPS 2.

So, you might want to take a look at using WIPS instead of SIPS. Even though it probably won't work with the XFade script either, there is more built-in support for volume layer crossfading including a special mode to work with the AET filter. Of course WIPS is optimized for Wind Instruments and may not be suitable for what you have in mind. In that case, you may want to consider just using V151 of SIPS which does not include an Articulation script in the suite.

You can read about and download WIPS here:

http://www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/kontakt-scripts/wips

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Sasje (May 8, 2013)

Great work Bob. Never really tried it, but I will now.


----------



## Firstfewbars (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Bob for the info!


----------

